# 1896 Columbia tandem



## gmm (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm in the process of restoring a 1896 Columbia model 43 tandem.  I need to remove the crank assembly and having a difficult time.  If anyone has some experience in doing this I would appreciate your advise.  I have search the net for several hours and I haven't had any success in finding adequate information.  Anything you can offer is greatly appreciated.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 21, 2013)

gmm said:


> I'm in the process of restoring a 1896 Columbia model 43 tandem.  I need to remove the crank assembly and having a difficult time.  If anyone has some experience in doing this I would appreciate your advise.  I have search the net for several hours and I haven't had any success in finding adequate information.  Anything you can offer is greatly appreciated.




A mens like this … ( I've been looking for a mens for a long time now )
Is there a hole underneath in the bottom bracket?


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 21, 2013)

Can you put up a picture of the crank? Is it cottered?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 21, 2013)

If it's a Columbia with the slot underneath, it'll look like this.





This is the same but with its dust cover.





This is the crank hanger disassembled, note the pieces!


----------



## gmm (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the responses!  I have attached several pictures of the hub.   I was just working on it and I was finally successful in removing the dust covers on the rear crank.  I was hoping that the crank would come apart, no such luck.  Please take a look at the pictures, very interested in your opinion!   Thank you


----------



## Hb Twinn (Dec 21, 2013)

*i Have a slightly later version*

I have an 1898 model 48. I'm missing the rear crank assembly but think i may have the right hanger bracket and bearing assembly. I'll try to get some pix and post. In the meantime, have you been successful at locating any parts. I could use a rear (double) crank assembly and the front eccentric set up. Can you post or send some close up pictures of the front adjustment assembly, I'm thinking a good machinist could probably come up with something if they saw what the factory did.
From what I can tell, there is some type of locking pin that would help to lock the center shaft from turning, this will allow the crank arms to unscrew from the center crank shaft. That's what it looks like from what I've been able to find. The slot may allow a screwdriver type tool to lock it, the later models look like there is a pin with a wedge shaped end that might do the trick. 
The Wombat site home page has what appears to be an exploded drawing of the crank assembly. 
You might have some luck on Mr Columbias web site. Ive been trying to order the catalogs to no avail, but you might have more luck!
Good luck with your bike, it looks awsome,
Bill


----------



## gmm (Dec 21, 2013)

Hb Twinn said:


> I have an 1898 model 48. I'm missing the rear crank assembly but think i may have the right hanger bracket and bearing assembly. I'll try to get some pix and post. In the meantime, have you been successful at locating any parts. I could use a rear (double) crank assembly and the front eccentric set up. Can you post or send some close up pictures of the front adjustment assembly, I'm thinking a good machinist could probably come up with something if they saw what the factory did.
> From what I can tell, there is some type of locking pin that would help to lock the center shaft from turning, this will allow the crank arms to unscrew from the center crank shaft. That's what it looks like from what I've been able to find. The slot may allow a screwdriver type tool to lock it, the later models look like there is a pin with a wedge shaped end that might do the trick.
> The Wombat site home page has what appears to be an exploded drawing of the crank assembly.
> You might have some luck on Mr Columbias web site. Ive been trying to order the catalogs to no avail, but you might have more luck!
> ...




Thank you for the response, I will post some pictures of the front crank tomorrow.  I'm in the early stages of this restoration so I have not looked for parts.  I will definitely need wheels, pedals, seat and handlebars.  I've been told that I can find them.  This bike has been in our family since new so it going to get a pretty thorough restoration.


----------



## gmm (Dec 22, 2013)

Attached are some pictures of the front hubs.  When I figure out how to remove the crank arms









 I will remove the eccentric hub from the frame and post more pics.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Dec 24, 2013)

*Got pix, have to post*

Got some pictures of my parts.  Now I just have to figure how to post them.
Will get back to you.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 25, 2013)

gmm said:


> Attached are some pictures of the front hubs.  When I figure out how to remove the crank armsView attachment 128606View attachment 128607View attachment 128608View attachment 128609View attachment 128610 I will remove the eccentric hub from the frame and post more pics.



Some two piece cranks are held together with a screw and some with a nut. In your picture #1 above it looks like there may have been a screw there that has been filed down and welded.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 30, 2016)

Thread resurrection: Did this old tandem ever come apart for you?


----------

